# Tea Tree Oil Blemish Fade Night Lotion (Body Shop)



## purpleRain (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly this product is doing great things for my skin lately. I am using it for 2 weeks now and I already see a difference. I have acne blemishes/ scars and red spots and sometimes breakouts (T Zone, mostly chin area). Those red spots after my breakouts stay for way to long (lots of months.. even years) on my fair skin for some reason. I WANT them to fade fast. And I have oily skin.

I start using *Tea Tree Oil Blemish Fade Night Lotion* from the Body Shop and it does a good job controlling breakouts. I had a breakout and applied a big_ extra_ dot on the breakout, it help overnight to reduce the little spot.

And I can also see a difference in my skin, it's getting more even and it does fade my red spots.

It's not a miracle product but to me it's done a great job in this short amount of time.

Oow and don't worry... NO dry skin!!

I can only be positive about it. I can't wait to see the results after one month!

I can recommend this product if you want to try something else




but I already knew that Tea Tree has a great effect on my skin.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome! I know you were looking for something to help with breakouts and such...so I'm glad to hear it's working


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 20, 2009)

I def want to buy this now I saw a review on it on youtube, but now I guess it is pretty good. I have acne scars too I need to get rid of. =(


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 20, 2009)

Anjel. You should really give it a chance.

What video you mean?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 20, 2009)

Great for you ! I'm glad it isn't drying, i've tried the oil in the past, and OMG ! Alcohol+tea tree surely got rid of my pimples, but they also burnt my skin each time, i also deal with sensitive skin and eczema so i don't need more redness !


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 21, 2009)

I used this last year and it really helped clear my skin and scars.... The results just kept getting better..

I find tea tree oil very drying... But as this is a serum it does not dry the skin ...

I would definitely recommend it...


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great for you ! I'm glad it isn't drying, i've tried the oil in the past, and OMG ! Alcohol+tea tree surely got rid of my pimples, but they also burnt my skin each time, i also deal with sensitive skin and eczema so i don't need more redness !



Alcohol and (pure) tea tree oil sure sounds like a huge drying combi. This lotion never gives me red skin or dry skin, it think it actually hydrates also. Maybe you should try this lotion Mag. I have tried the oil, that can be drying I know, esp. if you use t pure on the pimple. This is not the same thing.

You can also ask for a sample just to check if your skin can tolerate. I ask for samples all the time





I am still loving this!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, will ask, my current moisturizer is great for winter but i'll need some oil controlling moisturizer for spring, my nose gets so shiny i could be mistaken for one of Santa Claus' reindeers.


----------



## esha (Mar 21, 2009)

I tried Body Shop's tea tree oil little blemish gel you put on at night on your pimple. But I didn't find any results from it.


----------



## Alym1 (Jul 21, 2009)

I totally agree I thought this serum was great, although the smell is a bit yuck!


----------



## Lotte (Jul 28, 2009)

The smell is indeed horrible, but both my sister and I have gotten amazing results from it! My sister is 30, and she is still struggling with breakouts. When she has pimples, they take months to go away... Since she's been using TBS Teat Tree Night Lotion in the evening (and Sisley day cream during the day) her skin cleared up really well, and she hasn't had breakouts ever since.

Fortunately, I have better skin than her (I'm 20), but I still get pimples every now and then. I use the Tea Tree Night Lotion at night, and this is the first anti-acne product that has'n't dried out my skin! My skin looks better than ever


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

There was a 2007 study that showed Tree Tea oil caused breast grown in children including males so if your bra's getting a little tight? Lol.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There was a 2007 study that showed Tree Tea oil caused breast grown in children including males so if your bra's getting a little tight? Lol. hmmm does it? I don't know, it's a natural product and but anyway..... I can use some more tightness around there


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

Me too!! Hahaha.


----------



## Framboise (Oct 3, 2009)

I love it!

Although it might have lost its effect on me, have been using it for about a year.

AND TBS changed it a bit along with the packaging, ugh!


----------

